#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Επαγγελματική ευθύνη μηχανικών & ασφάλιση - Εύλογες Ερωτήσεις & Υπεύθυνες Απαντήσεις

## Κουτίνας

Το θέμα της Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης αφορά τον κάθε Αρχιτέκτονα ή Μηχανικό αλλά και τους ίδιους τους Καταναλωτές ή Εργοδότες που πληρώνουν για τις υπηρεσίες τους. Ωστόσο, οι περισσότεροι από τους Μηχανικούς το αγνοούν ή διακριτικά το προσπερνούν. Λιγότεροι είναι αυτοί που προβληματίζονται. Ελάχιστοι δε είναι αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται για την ορθολογική αντιμετώπισή του που σύμφωνα με τη διεθνή πρακτική, δεν είναι άλλη από την ασφαλιστική κάλυψη.
Και όμως οι καιροί αλλάζουν. Το νέο ευρωπαϊκό πλαίσιο σχετικά με την απελευθέρωση των επαγγελμάτων και την προστασία του Καταναλωτή, οι σύγχρονες κοινωνικο-οικονομικές εξελίξεις και η οικονομική κρίση, εισάγουν νέα δεδομένα στην άσκηση του επαγγέλματος .
Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την ελληνική και κυπριακή  πραγματικότητα αλλά και την ευρύτερη ευρωπαϊκή - διεθνή εμπειρία γύρω από το θέμα της Ευθύνης και της Ασφάλισης, γίνεται σχετική ανάλυση με τη μορφή απαντήσεων σε εύλογες ερωτήσεις που κατά καιρούς τίθενται. Γίνεται αναφορά στην Επαγγελματική Αστική Ευθύνη (εξ αμελείας λάθος ή παράλειψη), η οποία μπορεί να καλυφθεί μέσω της Ασφάλισης σε αντίθεση με την Ποινική Ευθύνη (δόλος ή βαριά αμέλεια) η οποία δεν ασφαλίζεται και συνδέεται με τιμωρία.


*Τι είναι / πώς ορίζεται η Επαγγελματική Ευθύνη;* 
Είναι η ευθύνη που έχει ο κάθε ένας που παρέχει υπηρεσίες έναντι αμοιβής, να λειτουργεί αξιόπιστα, σύμφωνα με τους νόμους και σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της δεοντολογίας και της «Τέχνης και Επιστήμης» που διέπουν την επαγγελματική του δραστηριότητα.
Ωστόσο, τα λάθη και οι παραλείψεις είναι ανθρώπινες αδυναμίες, που πάντα υπάρχουν και μπορεί να βλάψουν. Τόσο η κοινωνία όσο και ο Νομοθέτης τα αποδέχονται ως αστικό αδίκημα με την υποχρέωση να συνοδεύονται από αποζημίωση του εκάστοτε παθόντα («λάθη πληρώνονται»). Φτάνει να μην συνδέονται με σκόπιμο δόλο ή με αδικαιολόγητη βαρεία αμέλεια. Γιατί τότε προκύπτει θέμα Ποινικής Ευθύνης …

*Ποιους αφορά*;
Όλους τους Επαγγελματίες Αρχιτέκτονες / Μηχανικούς που προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες Μελέτης, Επίβλεψης, Τεχνικού Συμβούλου και από λάθος ή παράλειψή τους μπορεί να προκληθούν υλικές ζημιές, σωματικές βλάβες / θάνατος και επακόλουθες οικονομικές ζημιές Πελάτη ή και κάποιου Τρίτου. (Σημείωση: Παρόμοιες ευθύνες έχουν και άλλοι επαγγελματίες όπως: Γιατροί, Δικηγόροι, Συμβολαιογράφοι, Ορκωτοί Ελεγκτές - Λογιστές, Σύμβουλοι Πληροφορικής, Φορείς Πιστοποίησης, Εργαστήρια, Τεχνικοί Ασφαλείας Σύμβουλοι Περιβάλλοντος Ασφαλιστές, Ορκωτοί Εκτιμητές - Πραγματογνώμονες, κλπ).

*Τι σημαίνει ασφαλιστική κάλυψη της Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης**;*
Η Αστική Ευθύνη, που σύμφωνα με το νόμο ανάγεται στην υποχρέωση του υπαίτιου κάποιας ζημιάς για αποζημίωση, ασφαλίζεται και σύμφωνα με κάποια σύμβαση  (Ασφαλιστήριο) η ασφαλιστική εταιρεία αναλαμβάνει τη νομική υπεράσπιση και τη διευθέτηση - αποζημίωση των συνεπειών από λάθος ή παράλειψη του Ασφαλισμένου Επαγγελματία. 

*Τι καλύπτει ένα Ασφαλιστήριο Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης;*
Κατά βάση, αποζημιώνει αξιώσεις για υλική ζημιά, σωματική βλάβη, θάνατο, άμεση ή έμμεση χρηματική απώλεια, ηθική βλάβη κλπ, που προκύπτουν από λάθος ή παράλειψη κατά την άσκηση του επαγγέλματος (Μελέτη, Επίβλεψη, Υπηρεσίες Συμβούλου). 
Επίσης, καλύπτει έξοδα υπεράσπισης ανεξάρτητα από τη βασιμότητα της κατηγορίας. Και φυσικά, νομικές – δικαστικές δαπάνες εφόσον η υπόθεση διευθετηθεί εξωδικαστικά ή δικαστικά.

*Χρειάζεται μια τέτοια ασφάλιση;  Δεν «ακούμε» για συμβάντα Επαγγελματικής  Ευθύνης;*
Εδώ υπάρχουν δύο, θέματα για σχολιασμό. Το «δεν ακούμε» δεν σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που επαγγελματίες Μηχανικοί (Φυσικά Πρόσωπα ή Επιχειρήσεις), που ακόμη και σκόπιμα ή κακόβουλα, έχουν υποστεί δοκιμασίες για λάθη ή παραλείψεις τους. Από την άλλη πλευρά, τα τυχόν ζημιογόνα συμβάντα γιατί να ακούγονται και να δημοσιοποιούνται; Ακούγονται μόνο ακραίες περιπτώσεις όπου είτε αυτεπάγγελτα παρεμβαίνει ο εισαγγελέας ή σκόπιμα προκαλούν το ενδιαφέρον δημοσιογράφων  και Μέσων Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης. Ο δεύτερος λόγος που «δεν ακούμε» είναι ακριβώς γιατί αρχίζει να δημιουργείται «κουλτούρα» γύρω από το θέμα της Ασφάλισης Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης. (δυστυχώς ακόμη είναι λίγοι αυτοί που την έχουν υιοθετήσει) ως το μοναδικό σύγχρονο τρόπο διευθέτησης αστικών αξιώσεων, χωρίς την ψυχική και υλική φθορά των δικαστικών αγώνων, καταστάσεων που εκθέτουν ανθρώπους ή καταστρέφουν επαγγελματίες.

*Δηλαδή, με την Ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης δεν καταφεύγουμε στα δικαστήρια;*
Σύμφωνα με τη διεθνή πρακτική, εάν υπάρχει μια σωστή ασφάλιση δεν καταφεύγουμε στα δικαστήρια. Δυστυχώς, στη χώρα μας ο ρόλος της Ασφάλισης Αστικής Ευθύνης δεν έχει εμπεδωθεί, αφού συνήθως οι όποιες ασφαλισμένες περιπτώσεις οδηγούνται κατά κανόνα στα δικαστήρια. Κάτι το οποίο δυσφημεί το θεσμό της Ασφάλισης. 
Ο θεσμός της ασφάλισης λειτουργεί στην πράξη ακολουθώντας διεθνώς ενιαίους κανόνες δικαίου, τόσο στη διατύπωση όσο και στην ερμηνεία - εφαρμογή των όρων της ασφάλισης. Ένα άρτιο και πλήρες ασφαλιστήριο, εκδιδόμενο από  αξιόπιστο ασφαλιστικό φορέα, αποζημιώνει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Όπου λειτουργεί ορθολογικά ο θεσμός της Ασφάλισης Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης, η Ασφαλιστική Εταιρεία αναλαμβάνει η ίδια τη διευθέτηση της διαφοράς, Εφόσον κρίνει ότι ο ασφαλισμένος ευθύνεται πραγματικά, προχωρεί στη διευθέτηση της αξίωσης μέσω Πραγματογνωμοσύνης ή με Διαμεσολάβηση (Mediation), που είναι μια διαδικασία  σαν το Φιλικό Διακανονισμό. Σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις μπορεί να υπάρξει Διαιτησία και σπάνια κάποια υπόθεση οδηγείται στα δικαστήρια..

*Υπάρχει δυνατότητα για αξιόπιστη λύση, τη στιγμή που όλοι γνωρίζουμε πως υπάρχει σχετικά χαμηλό επίπεδο ασφαλιστικών υπηρεσιών;*
Λογική μια τέτοια ερώτηση και εύλογος ο προβληματισμός. Ωστόσο, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε πως ο θεσμός της Ασφάλισης είναι πλήρως απελευθερωμένος στο πλαίσιο της ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης. Κάλλιστα μπορεί να υπάρξει αξιόπιστη και οικονομική λύση από κάποιο ευρωπαϊκό ασφαλιστικό Φορέα, όπως τα LloydΆs, που να εκδίδει ασφαλιστήρια σύμφωνα με την εγχώρια νομοθεσία και αποζημιώνει χωρίς δικαστικές αποφάσεις ακολουθώντας διεθνή νομολογία  και πρότυπα δοκιμασμένα εδώ και χρόνια.

*Εύλογα θα πει κανείς πως είναι και θέμα κόστους αφού το ασφαλιστήριο, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή, είναι έξοδο που μέχρι τώρα δεν υπήρχε. Γιατί να θεωρείται «επένδυση»;*
Μιλώντας αντικειμενικά, η ασφάλιση αντιπροσωπεύει μια σχετικά πολύ μικρή λειτουργική δαπάνη. Στην πραγματικότητα, ο Ασφαλισμένος Επαγγελματίας, καταβάλλοντας ένα συγκριτικά μικρό ποσόν –το ασφάλιστρο- έχει στη διάθεσή του («αγοράζει») ένα κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσόν – το ασφαλισμένο κεφάλαιο- όταν το χρειαστεί. Το κόστος της ασφάλισης μπορεί να αποδειχθεί «πολύ» όταν αυτή αποδειχθεί ότι δεν καλύπτει κάποια ζημιά / αξίωση ή την καλύπτει εν μέρει. Δηλαδή, όταν το Ασφαλιστήριο έγινε «για τα μάτια» και με βάση το φτηνό ασφάλιστρο χωρίς να εξετάζεται η αξιοπιστία, η αρτιότητα και πληρότητα της κάλυψης που υπόσχεται στον Ασφαλισμένο. Δυστυχώς, υπάρχουν και τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Πάντως, σύμφωνα με τη διεθνή πρακτική, η Ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης δεν κοστίζει ακριβά και είναι «εργαλείο» επιβίωσης για το σύγχρονο Επαγγελματία. Αν, όντως η ασφάλιση είναι πολύ δαπανηρή και αμφίβολης αξίας, δεν θα είχε καθιερωθεί σε όλες τις προηγμένες χώρες ως απαραίτητο στοιχείο της καθημερινής κοινωνικής ζωής και της σύγχρονης επιχειρηματικότητας. Πόσο μάλλον στις δύσκολες εποχές.

*Με τον τρόπο φορολόγησης των Μηχανικών, η δαπάνη για την Ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης μειώνει το φορολογητέο εισόδημα.;     * 
Με το φορολογικό καθεστώς τα καθαρά κέρδη των Μηχανικών δεν υπολογίζονται με βάση τους συντελεστές καθαρού κέρδους αλλά από την διαφορά εσόδων – εξόδων. Είναι προφανές πως το κόστος του Ασφαλιστηρίου εντάσσεται στα έξοδα και μειώνει το καθαρό κέρδος. Κατά συνέπεια, πέρα από την “νομική και οικονομική προστασία” που προσφέρει στον Ασφαλισμένο, ανάλογα με την φορολογική κλίμακα στην οποία αυτός υπάγεται, μπορεί να προσφέρει και κάποιο μικρό οικονομικό όφελος.

*Σε περίοδο οικονομικής κρίσης, θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον από τους επαγγελματίες Μηχανικούς;*
Η αλήθεια είναι πως η Ασφάλιση της Ευθύνης Μηχανικών δεν έχει προχωρήσει ακόμη στη χώρα μας. Αναφέρονται πολύ ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις επαγγελματιών που με αφορμή συγκεκριμένη απαίτηση σύμβασης με κάποιο Εργοδότη / Πελάτη τους, έχουν προβεί σε ανάλογη ασφάλιση. Ωστόσο, το θέμα συζητείται όλο και πιο πολύ. Στα πλαίσια της οικονομικής ύφεσης, είναι απαραίτητος ο εξορθολογισμός γύρω από τα θέματα επαγγελματικών κινδύνων και ευθυνών.
Πάντως, το θέμα είναι καθαρά ζήτημα ενημέρωσης προκειμένου η Ασφάλιση να προκύψει ως συνειδητή επαγγελματική επιλογή και ως δόκιμη επιχειρηματική «επένδυση». 
Σε περιόδους όμως οικονομικής δυσπραγίας, είναι σκόπιμο να επισημανθεί πως μια ενδεχόμενη αξίωση αποζημίωσης μπορεί να είναι καταστροφική για τον επαγγελματία (Φυσικό Πρόσωπο ή Επιχείρηση).
Ο κάθε Μηχανικός Μελετητής - Σύμβουλος, όπως και ο κάθε Επαγγελματίας, μπορεί να δεχθεί ακόμη και αναίτια ή κακόβουλα, αγωγή αποζημίωσης για βλάβη που απορρέει από την αστική ευθύνη του. Είναι γνωστό πως η διευθέτηση παρόμοιων περιπτώσεων είναι μια επίπονη διαδικασία με «μακριά ουρά»! Και μόνο το κόστος απόκρουσης μιας τέτοιας αγωγής μπορεί να κάμψει οικονομικά τον επαγγελματία. Πόσο μάλλον η αποζημίωση που θα κληθεί να καταβάλλει. Γιατί, αντίθετα με τις υλικές ζημίες σε περιουσιακά στοιχεία των οποίων το κόστος μπορεί να υπολογιστεί αντικειμενικά, στις περιπτώσεις επαγγελματικής ευθύνης υπάρχουν πολλές υποκειμενικές παράμετροι που συνήθως καθορίζονται κατά την κρίση του δικαστηρίου. 
Είναι ανάγκη να δούμε το θέμα αντικειμενικά και με τη δέουσα ευρύτητα. *Σε ένα οικονομικό – επιχειρηματικό περιβάλλον που αλλάζει και «σκληραίνει», η Ασφάλιση της Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης δεν είναι «πολυτέλεια» αλλά «επένδυση» . Επένδυση που η οικονομική κρίση αλλά και οι ευρύτερες  θεσμικές εξελίξεις της ευρωπαϊκής αγοράς (Απελευθέρωση Επαγγελμάτων, Προστασία Καταναλωτή κλπ), καθιστούν απολύτως αναγκαία.*

----------

